# HP 1310 driver for Vista



## richard chance (Jan 31, 2008)

Just upgraded from Windows XP to Vista. I have an HP psc 1310 printer which I understand has now been discontinued. I need a driver for the printer in Vista.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Richard


The HP PSC 1310 is actually a family of printers - 1311, 1312, 1315, etc. Check the label on the back of the printer for the exact model, and then visit this page over at the Hp support website to download the Vista drivers for your exact model --- http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...02&h_query=hp+psc+1310&submit.x=3&submit.y=10 

Hp provides Vista drivers for all the printers in the PCS 1310 series.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

